# Selling Motorhome



## Oscarmax

Hi,

I have decided to give up motorhoming/caravaning and go back to racing my car. I have decided to sell my 2008 Autotrail Cheynne 660SE, I brought it new but have only done 10,000 miles. I have fitted 2 x 80 solar panel, airrides etc.

I do not want to go down the dealer route and intend to sell the motormome privately, I have on ebay seen quite dramatic variations on pricess ?

So can anyone tell me what is a realistic price


----------



## jonse

*selling*

Go get a trade in Price and then add £5grand to it


----------



## cabby

My usual answer. take off the vat you paid when purchasing the van, then take off 5% for each year you have owned it, but not in one lump, do the process as many times as there are years. this will give you the value. according to the trade. 
My ruling is to do that and then do it again based on a new vehicle price and sell it somewhere in the middle.

cabby


----------



## Oscarmax

Well I finally done it sold the motorhome on friday, I have finally given up bye


----------



## camallison

Congratulations! Where did you advertise and subsequently sell it?

Colin


----------



## VanFlair

He's gone!

Bye.


----------



## camallison

VanFlair said:


> He's gone!
> 
> Bye.


I'm hoping he might still read my response though - nothing like being optimistic! 

Colin


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi,

Sold it on ebay,for a good price, lost £12,000 in 5 1/2 year which is not bad. Anyway going to play with my racecar


----------



## camallison

Oscarmax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sold it on ebay,for a good price, lost £12,000 in 5 1/2 year which is not bad. Anyway going to play with my racecar


Thanks for responding - enjoy your racecar!

Colin


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Oscarmax

Welcome back.

What do you race.


----------



## camallison

VanFlair said:


> He's gone!
> 
> Bye.


See - he came back - what a polite bloke!

Colin


----------



## 747

I met Oscar at his first Race meeting. Here's a photo of him.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NpINLHeo8rM/R4Ytmok1eHI/AAAAAAAAMis/GPHKBodF2jI/s400/2.JPG


----------



## VanFlair

camallison said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone!
> 
> Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> See - he came back - what a polite bloke!
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

Only nice people on MHF.


----------



## Oscarmax

747 said:


> I met Oscar at his first Race meeting. Here's a photo of him.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NpINLHeo8rM/R4Ytmok1eHI/AAAAAAAAMis/GPHKBodF2jI/s400/2.JPG


Hi,

That is not me, I am much fatter than that 

As regards I am rebuilding an Irish Clan so I can go hillclimbing


----------



## BryanM

We did the opposite and didn't sell the Motorhome to go racing, 
my son was going racing and we had to buy a Motorhome to let
us stay over at the race circuit at the weekends!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All you have to do is look at the dealer price for the same model and similar extras (which according to the dealers add nothing when you trade in, lying Bs) similar miles and just undercut them unless you're desperate for the money of course

It's a bit of a waiting game and you might have to advertise more than once or twice to get your target price, but if it's a good well cared for van with all the paperwork intact, then you will get a good price.

Don't procrastinate as the season doesn't last forever, but Easter will also soon be here, so don't panic don't take the first offer you get, good vans are hard to find, so they get top money, and you paid full price so don't give it away.

And try to get some more use out of it before it goes.

Bugger, didn't read the full post, just saw he's sold it, I wonder which method he used, as we all have our own.


----------



## rocky1968

*race*



VanFlair said:


> Hi Oscarmax
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> What do you race.


A CAR :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> I met Oscar at his first Race meeting. Here's a photo of him.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NpINLHeo8rM/R4Ytmok1eHI/AAAAAAAAMis/GPHKBodF2jI/s400/2.JPG


Little feller in't he.


----------



## prog54

Like Oscarmax I am thinking of selling the motorhome, an Autotrail Mohican 52 plate on Mercedes body with 48000 mls and in excellent condition.
I have read the various methods of selling price calculations but as I bought mine second hand what would be the best method of getting a price for private sale.
I've never used Ebay for selling so would a fixed price be a good method.
If I do decide to sell I will also have a Brian James trailer and 2003 Smart car.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Terry


----------



## tonka

prog54 said:


> If I do decide to sell I will also have a Brian James trailer and 2003 Smart car.
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Terry


I have a group on facebook for buying and selling of motorhome items, inc vans etc.. If your on facebook, ask to join, its free to sell. Or send me info and i will list it for you;
https://www.facebook.com/groups/610527115641833/

ebay is good with a fixed cost of £14.99 for 28 days as a classified ad.
pre-loved, gumtree and other free selling sites. Just list it in as many free places as you can first and then use ebay.

Ref price. I always do a websearch based on the van and its year. You will soon see what prices people are looking to get...
I would list them as seperate items and also do a deal if someone wants the car and trailer together..

Good luck..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

prog54 said:


> Like Oscarmax I am thinking of selling the motorhome, an Autotrail Mohican 52 plate on Mercedes body with 48000 mls and in excellent condition.
> I have read the various methods of selling price calculations but as I bought mine second hand what would be the best method of getting a price for private sale.
> I've never used Ebay for selling so would a fixed price be a good method.
> If I do decide to sell I will also have a Brian James trailer and 2003 Smart car.
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Terry


I would always use Ebay, it's cheap and you reach many thousands of people.

I tend to use the ten day auction, and schedule them to start on a Wednesday at 17:00, then it will finish Teatime on a Saturday when most people are home, leaving that evening or the following Sunday to collect if they want to.

I would never use a classified or fixed price, say you want £20k for the van, and having looked around found that your van is usually £25k, then you should pitch it at £22,500, and that should be your reserve, but set your starting price around £15-18k, which will get the peeps bidding hoping for a bargain, what you really need is for people to come and look, then you're half way to a sale, be polite and knowledgeable to the viewers, but don't overwhelm them as it might be all a bit new, it's all simple to use, but seems complicated all at one go, take your time and show that you have the manuals for everything, and tell them you're only a phone call away, if you have a smart phone you could even offer to make a small video of how it all works to email to them, it gives comfort to know there is some backup, makes it less scary bearing in mind there is no warranty with it, although you could offer a limited 30 day one if you wanted to.

Most importantly, if there is a problem with the van then be up front about it, offer to fix it if they pay full price, it's a bargaining point for them to try to get a lower price, but this also gives credibility to anything else you mention, makes you look honest and not a dealer in disguise.

We had a few people view our well worn Laika, but all wanted it, but I stuck to my guns on price, and the second time we listed it we got it, less £500, but as we too had bought it privately, we didn't lose very much overall, maybe £1500 over 3 years.

It's getting a bit late in the season, Easter is a good time to think about selling, but for that sake of a few quid list it anyway.

The biggest thing I've found is everyone thinks that as it's a used van it loses a lot of it's value, but they don't, silly mileages and bad condition will affect price, but with a decent van you have to bear in mind market forces, and as the price of new vans increases, so does the price of used ones, watch your local car dealers forecourt and the cars that don't move slowly drop in price, but if you watch a MH dealers, they go up in line with new vans, except if they need to clear out old stock for the seasons new models, but even then you're not talking thousands, more like a few hundred.


----------

